# High quality dog treats?



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm wondering if anybody can point me in the direction of some high quality dog treats. I do a -lot- of treat training with Zoey, and I don't always like filling her up with some of the junkie stuff that's in most of the treats out there. So if anybody knows of any great dog treats, please lemme know about them ^_^! Thanks!


----------



## dinki2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Well there are quite a few good quality dog treats out there that I know of, two of them being wellness dog treats and Canidaes snap-biscuit line, also if you are a feeder of premium kibble you can always just use pieces of their kibble as treats, I do that alot with my dog and she loves it, she also loves the Canidae Snap Bits.


www.petfooddirect.com carries them all. Atm I use Canidae Snap Bit bite sized treats, their mostly for smaller dogs, but are awsome for training.

Canidae:

http://www.petfooddirect.com/store/product_detail.asp?pf_id=20364813&dept_id=9&brand_id=299

http://www.petfooddirect.com/store/product_detail.asp?pf_id=20364811&dept_id=9&brand_id=299

http://www.petfooddirect.com/store/product_detail.asp?pf_id=20364815&dept_id=9&brand_id=299

http://www.petfooddirect.com/store/product_detail.asp?pf_id=20364803&dept_id=9&brand_id=299

http://www.petfooddirect.com/store/product_detail.asp?pf_id=20364805&dept_id=9&brand_id=299

http://www.petfooddirect.com/store/product_detail.asp?pf_id=20364801&dept_id=9&brand_id=299

http://www.petfooddirect.com/store/product_detail.asp?pf_id=20364808&dept_id=9&brand_id=299

Wellness:

http://www.petfooddirect.com/store/product_detail.asp?pf_id=2032320&dept_id=9&brand_id=913

http://www.petfooddirect.com/store/product_detail.asp?pf_id=2032306&dept_id=9&brand_id=913

http://www.petfooddirect.com/store/product_detail.asp?pf_id=2032302&dept_id=9&brand_id=913

http://www.petfooddirect.com/store/product_detail.asp?pf_id=2032304&dept_id=9&brand_id=913

http://www.petfooddirect.com/store/product_detail.asp?pf_id=2032323&dept_id=9&brand_id=913


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

I feed a lot of human food as treats. Beef jerky, peanut butter, cheese, chicken, etc. Low-calorie options would be pieces of apple, carrot, lowfat yogurt or banana.

If you want dog treats in particular, Wellness, Natural Balance and Zukes are very good quality. If you can get the Natural Balance food rolls, try those. They're meant to be meals, so aren't as rich or high-calorie as regular dog treats, and easy to cut up into small pieces for training. It also helps that I've never met a dog who's refused them.


----------



## midnight mojo (Oct 7, 2008)

Second the Natural Balance rolls! I was at my parents house grating some for Mojo and the other dogs four dogs in the house were following my every movement as if they'd never eaten before. They have never been so interested in non human food! My folks were so impressed they went out and got several rolls for their dogs that same night.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

I love Zukes! theyre like doggie crack.... natural balance is good too


----------



## Caroline162 (Jan 6, 2009)

Can I ask a related question? I'm wondering if anyone has any small DRY training treats that they like. We all like to carry treats in our pockets so we can have little impromtu training sessions (even my daughter) but I prefer the dry kibble-like treats for that.


----------



## midnight mojo (Oct 7, 2008)

We use freeze dried chicken with great success, but it's a bit crumbly for a pocket I think.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Hmm, I think I might order some of the Zukes, they sound tasty and look to be about the right size we're looking for :-D Thanks guys!


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

Caroline162 said:


> Can I ask a related question? I'm wondering if anyone has any small DRY training treats that they like. We all like to carry treats in our pockets so we can have little impromtu training sessions (even my daughter) but I prefer the dry kibble-like treats for that.


Pet Botanics makes a training treat that is small and pretty hard, but if you have fingernails easy to break into 2 treats. Sadie likes these. They're kinda soft inside and hard outside.


----------



## hbueain (Jan 5, 2009)

I pick anything that doesn't contain long chemical names in the ingredient.. 
currently giving my dog Wellness pure reward beef jerky. My dog liked the wellbar and old mother harberd biscuits too.


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

I give our dogs "people food" treats as mentioned (hot dogs, cheese, yogurt, cottage cheese, etc.), as well as healthful doggy treats like Zukes, Buddy Biscuits, Yummy Chummies, Three Dog Bakery, Natural Balance rolls, treats made by Canidae, Wellness, Solid Gold, etc.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Natural Balance rolls are the best. Dogs go crazy for them. Perfect for dog training. Just cut them up into little pieces and refrigerate. Take a few pieces out as you need it.


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

Caroline162 said:


> Can I ask a related question? I'm wondering if anyone has any small DRY training treats that they like. We all like to carry treats in our pockets so we can have little impromtu training sessions (even my daughter) but I prefer the dry kibble-like treats for that.


Check out Charlee Bears - available pretty much everywhere, they're low calorie and great for keeping in pockets. 


As for soft treats, I use anything from string cheese to small pieces of deli meat... to Wellness PureRewards, the soft Wellness puppy treats (they're cheaper), Solid Gold soft treats, ostrich jerky.... I have multiple obedience classes each week, so I have to buy economical rewards!


----------

